# High temp cheese size question



## boykjo (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm looking at purchasing some hight temp cheese for some jalapeno cheese kielbasa. I am concerned about the size of the cheese. I am looking for some cheese diced into about 5/32 or 3/16 of an inch. I think 1/4 will be too big for a 38mm casing. By looking at pictures at each website they seem to differ. LEM looks to be the smallest compared to butcher packer or cabelas. Does anyone have experience with cheese from these suppliers. I sure would hate to cube 5lbs of  cubed cheese.

If you would like to sample this sausage you will have to make a trip to florida in april


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't know about the cheese,except someone said they thought the hi temp stuff was too waxy.

I do know that I will be there to try it!!!

  Craig


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 14, 2011)

I've used  lot of the high temp cheese and it is very good and proportionately in-size with standard hog casing 32-34mm sausages, so it should be just fine in your 38mm casings.  A good example of the cheese would be in a meatcase with OM Ham and Cheese loaf packages, they use the same thing.


----------



## metal man (Mar 15, 2011)

I have used a lot of the high temp cheese as well. Never had a problem with it being too large in size.


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 17, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> I've used  lot of the high temp cheese and it is very good and proportionately in-size with standard hog casing 32-34mm sausages, so it should be just fine in your 38mm casings.  A good example of the cheese would be in a meatcase with OM Ham and Cheese loaf packages, they use the same thing.


What ratio of cheese to meat in lets say summer sausage...I'm thinking 1 lb per 10 pounds  of meat. What do you use ? Thanks


----------



## doctord1955 (Dec 17, 2012)

They recommend 10%.  As far as it being 2 big run it thru a small Food chopper!  I have used my own smoked cheese cubed also!


----------

